# Pras Show Breeders List



## debcot1

Not long now...YIPPEE!!!

I cant believe no one has started a thread for all the breeders to put details of what they are taking this year. Everyones dying to know what will be available.....so come on guys whos taking what???

To start it off I will be there with a few blood red x baby beardies, leopard geckos, possibly a few vivs and bits and bobs of spare equipment!!


----------



## djjohn

i will be there with royal mophs


----------



## Lotus Nut

I will have loads of runners vents handles ceramic lampholders plus loads of other stuff and vivs to order...........


----------



## corny girl

djjohn said:


> i will be there with royal mophs



John will you have any normal Royals? I'm so pleased with the 2 Corns i got from you i'm looking at getting a normal Royal.


----------



## Pete Q

Just a few corn morphs now.


----------



## Grond

Where and when is this? Please?


----------



## serpentsupplies

has anyone received any info that they definetly have a table etc? getting a bit close and i've heard nothing


----------



## Lotus Nut

Grond said:


> Where and when is this? Please?


Portsmouth!


----------



## Ringo

serpentsupplies said:


> has anyone received any info that they definetly have a table etc? getting a bit close and i've heard nothing


I emailed yesterday and was told receipt for the table and information would be arriving shortly in the post.


----------



## waynehollands

I have been emailed the same as above. I will be there selling my range of vivs and maybe a few chameleons


----------



## The Young One

anyone gunna be selling any cresties there?


----------



## Connie_F

The Young One said:


> anyone gunna be selling any cresties there?


I will


----------



## The Young One

ooo, what morphs?


----------



## beadfairy

Hi All
For those who have booked tables you will receive a email with a reciept for your tables and 2 maps also post code of the venue.
As you can appreciate we have over 120 tables booked at the moment and this is alot of work and I would be grateful if you could bear with us. If you are really worried then email and we will let you know.
Thanks Lyn & Jon


----------



## djjohn

corny girl said:


> John will you have any normal Royals? I'm so pleased with the 2 Corns i got from you i'm looking at getting a normal Royal.


yes i will have normal royals as well as morphs


----------



## corny girl

djjohn said:


> yes i will have normal royals as well as morphs



Thanks John, will look out for you. The Coral Motley Snow & Amel are growing fast (on small Fuzzy's now), really pleased with them :2thumb:.


----------



## gaz

gazboas will be there
regards gaz


----------



## Lizard-Collector

*pras*

hi if any one is taking chameleons,geckos with sticky feet,dart frogs and anything reely cool plz PM befor the weekend.


----------



## harlequin

anyone taking a female DH Ghost boa? :whistling2:


----------



## Simplylucy

Wow 120 tables, I had no idea it was going to be such a HUGE show. Oh I'm so so excited now!

I want to look at Cresties, royal morphs, adult corns and I'm quite interested in Red eyed tree frogs, won't be buying any frogs as I haven't done enough research yet, but I'd like to look!

Goodness how will I contain my excitement on the journey there! I'll be driving the other half mad for 3hrs ish! :blush:


----------



## Moshpitviper

I Will be on Custom Aquarias stand selling a vast range of vivaria and glass enclosures. All very cheap compared with retail prices so for gods sake bring a large vehicle if you intend to buy a viv.

You can't miss me on the stand, i am the tall, pretty one. not the unkempt ones. that is merely the boss and his friend. :whistling2:

See you there folks!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

I have a table with Blood Python Morphs, Ball Python Morphs and Normals.


----------



## wohic

Kato and I will be there with a table, we will Have Crested geckos (Tigers, super Tigers, dalmations and Harlequins to name a few) Hatchling yemen Chameleons ,broad banded water snakes, lemon and lime citrus Vittikin dragons and a few bits and pieces of used equiment.......... 
look out for our trial run of posh roomy display boxes that you will be able to take your yemen or crestie home in at no extra charge .


----------



## Moshpitviper

wohic said:


> Kato and I will be there with a table, we will Have Crested geckos (Tigers, super Tigers, dalmations and Harlequins to name a few) Hatchling yemen Chameleons ,broad banded water snakes, lemon and lime citrus Vittikin dragons and a few bits and pieces of used equiment..........
> look out for our trial run of posh roomy display boxes that you will be able to take your yemen or crestie home in at no extra charge .


 
IS that Nerodia fasciata? if so pm me a price for lil ol' me. i luuuurve them. :flrt:


----------



## wohic

Moshpitviper said:


> IS that Nerodia fasciata? if so pm me a price for lil ol' me. i luuuurve them. :flrt:



you have a pm


----------



## Moshpitviper

wohic said:


> you have a pm


As do you... its like ping pong PM's.


----------



## Lizard-Collector

*pras*

does any one know whether there is a age limit on who can buy reps ,do u need to be 15+ or what ever.
do u need to be accompanied by a adult.
how much is entry.


----------



## Lizard-Collector

*pras*

hi is any one selling panthers i wont a red one or a blue one.can u pm me with pric age type.


----------



## reticlee

I'll be there with corns, Bredli's,commons, adult brb's,leo moph's,woma's a nice selection


----------



## wohic

Lizard-Collector said:


> does any one know whether there is a age limit on who can buy reps ,do u need to be 15+ or what ever.
> do u need to be accompanied by a adult.
> how much is entry.


children will need to be 16 plus in order to buy, unless an adult is present.
All sellers will have the right to refuse sales to people they either consider too young or inexperienced.


----------



## penfold

im going got dwarf retics various boa morphs, black bloods, brazilians ,burmese ,tug leopard geckos corns ,milks kings and a couple of gargoyle gecko babys: victory:


----------



## wilko69

is anyone taking any hoggies and its this sunday isnt it?


----------



## Caz

I'm bringing 2 female 100% het pied royals/09 jungle carpets/male late 08 hypo milksnake and maybe a couple of my holdback royals:2thumb:


----------



## Varanaman

*PRAS animals*

We are bringing :
CB baby *Tokay Geckos*, 
CB baby *Knight Anoles*, 
CB baby *Fire Skinks*, 
50% Het *Coral Albino Boas* grown-on, 
hand-tame baby & grown-on *Bosc* monitor lizards, 
*Sandfish* skinks, 
*Plated lizards* ( _Zonosaurus karsteini_ ).

Plus some Exo Terra dry goods, some high-density cricket-resistant vivarium backgrounds and 300 watt Osram UV lamps.

_Richard & Kim_


----------



## wohic

pictures of some of the baby cresties we will have on the day

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/397934-some-cresed-geckos-available-pras.html


----------



## Utter Nutter

Moshpitviper said:


> I Will be on Custom Aquarias stand selling a vast range of vivaria and glass enclosures. All very cheap compared with retail prices so for gods sake bring a large vehicle if you intend to buy a viv.
> 
> You can't miss me on the stand, i am the tall, pretty one. not the unkempt ones. that is merely the boss and his friend. :whistling2:
> 
> See you there folks!


 
We all know how gorgeous you are Dave, your head won't fit through the doors soon!

Please do bring a large vehicle as we managed to wreck the paint work on a BMW trying to get ours in!!!!:blush:


----------



## kato

wohic said:


> Kato and I will be there with a table, we will Have Crested geckos (Tigers, super Tigers, dalmations and Harlequins to name a few) Hatchling yemen Chameleons ,broad banded water snakes, lemon and lime citrus Vittikin dragons and a few bits and pieces of used equiment..........
> look out for our trial run of posh roomy display boxes that you will be able to take your yemen or crestie home in at no extra charge .


Don't forget to mention the Gargoyle Gecko's Wohic that I will be bringing.:whistling2:


----------



## kerryrep22

any Ts, or nice T enclosures gonna be there?


----------



## cervantes

kerryrep22 said:


> any Ts, or nice T enclosures gonna be there?


Custom Aquaria will be there with some very nice glass invert enclosures.


----------



## phelsumaman

I will be bringing

Giant Day Geckos (2 bloodlines)
TUG Sunglow Leos
TUG Tangerine Leos
Pictus geckos (2 bloodlines)
A male Crestie (for a friend)

I'll also have some lesser waxmoth cultures & bean weevil cultures


----------



## gaz

*gazboas will have things like this.....*


----------



## gaz

*or this*


----------



## gaz

*maybe this*


----------



## gaz

*this mayhap*


----------



## gaz

*und this*


----------



## gaz

*also things like this*


----------



## gaz

*and many more......*


----------



## kempo08

carnt wait for sunday,me and two mates going,one mate after a leo :2thumb:


----------



## kerryrep22

wow, they are awesome! hope my girlie looks that pretty! are they all salmons, or pastel salmons? :2thumb:


----------



## Ben-f

Anyone gonna have any BCC??


----------



## eubankclare

anyone taking any uros?


----------



## gaz

*adult salmon boas*

might have some adult male salmon boas with me too,wont be on display so ask if interested in actually buying,5 foot long £250 each,if you have an adult common then this is cheap way to get into morphs as these males are ready to breed now.
regards gaz


----------



## Cockys Royals

Well we're hoping to go, lost a few tarantulas recently and would like to replace them, but doubt there will be the ones I want there.

Female Pink toes
Female Tiger rump (costa) 
Female Fire leg.

Shall see.....


----------



## suey

I'm going to be there selling some of my cresties...it's either that or divorce...(i did have to think about it for a while.) 

I've got juveniles and a few pairs for sale as well. 

Please come and say hi, i'll be with my long blonde haired 11 year old daughter...easier than trying to explain what i look like.

I'm just hoping i make more than i spend!


----------



## hexem

Anyone going to be taking some pine isle chahoua‏‏ ?

I'm after one or two. cmon someones gotta be taking some higher end rhac's other than cresties. :blush:


----------



## kerryrep22

Cockys Royals said:


> Well we're hoping to go, lost a few tarantulas recently and would like to replace them, but doubt there will be the ones I want there.
> 
> Female Pink toes
> Female Tiger rump (costa)
> Female Fire leg.
> 
> Shall see.....


im gonna be looking for my first T too, hope there will be some there! :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

eubankclare said:


> anyone taking any uros?


 i've got 1000 euroes i want changing.. if you;re passing saturday/sunday, which you could easily.. then we could both swap at a favourable rate to both of us.. if thats what you were looking for anyway??.
pm me if so mate


----------



## Julie&James

We shall be there with some crestie babies and a couple of leo's. Also the possibility of an adult pair of cresties too.


----------



## purpleskyes

cornmorphs said:


> i've got 1000 euroes i want changing.. if you;re passing saturday/sunday, which you could easily.. then we could both swap at a favourable rate to both of us.. if thats what you were looking for anyway??.
> pm me if so mate


You do know he means uromastyx and not actual euros ?:lol2:


----------



## suey

purpleskyes said:


> You do know he means uromastyx and not actual euros ?:lol2:


I know i'm mean but i am pmsl here! :roll2:


----------



## nuttybabez

I will be taking a load of leos.

I haven't yet had confirmation that I have a table or any info such as what time to be at the show to set up and its getting really close now! 

I have emailed beadfairy twice now asking for info and not received anything yet. I don't want to travel 3 and a half hours to be told I don't have a table :-(

Will wait and see I guess. I understand that the organisers will be very busy but I feel like I have been left hanging a bit...


----------



## Fluffygirl

We will be there with a table of our Magnatural products, including the new Pangea feeding ledges!

Hope some of you pop by and say hello! 

Louise & Matt at Lizard Planet


----------



## Gertrude

Hi,

Is anyone taking beardies to the show????

I am after 2 females between 4-6 months old.

I'm not too hung up on a specific morph but I would like some pretty ones i.e not normals.

Please feel free to PM with pics or details etc.

Cheers,
Carly


----------



## Varanaman

*PRAS confirmation*

Jon & Lyn Kent sent all our paperwork by e-mail last week.

Receipt for tables
Supplimentary Rules
Maps
 
I suggest you give them a ring as the Royal [SNAIL] Mail is even slower and more inefficient than usual ....

_Richard_


----------



## Julie&James

Gertrude said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone taking beardies to the show????
> 
> I am after 2 females between 4-6 months old.
> 
> I'm not too hung up on a specific morph but I would like some pretty ones i.e not normals.
> 
> Please feel free to PM with pics or details etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carly


Check our Ace dragons, Liz and Mark on here. They always have stunning dragons on their table.


----------



## Crownan

We'll have some 09 Anery het hypo Corns, 09 Ghost Corns, 09 SHCT Leos, an adult Sunglow Leo (stunning), there'll be some Tarantulas and other stuff I expect too


----------



## excession

nuttybabez said:


> I will be taking a load of leos.
> 
> I haven't yet had confirmation that I have a table or any info such as what time to be at the show to set up and its getting really close now!
> 
> I have emailed beadfairy twice now asking for info and not received anything yet. I don't want to travel 3 and a half hours to be told I don't have a table :-(
> 
> Will wait and see I guess. I understand that the organisers will be very busy but I feel like I have been left hanging a bit...


 
I also need this final info so I know when to arrive and so on...

I will try and call later tonight i think


----------



## goldielocks

Came last year but was only getting a few odd bits for the royal - this year I'm after my first leo :2thumb:

Sounds as though it'll be a huge amount bigger than last year as well - i hear over 100 tables? Very very excited - I think I can count myself lucky that it's only an hour on the train from Brighton:lol2:


----------



## kerryrep22

Crownan said:


> We'll have some 09 Anery het hypo Corns, 09 Ghost Corns, 09 SHCT Leos, an adult Sunglow Leo (stunning), there'll be some Tarantulas and other stuff I expect too


ooohhh what kind of tarantulas cos im after my first one on sunday.


----------



## frognerd

Rough list of what ill have guys:

Marbled Newts
Itialian Crested Newts
Hyla Arboria
Yellow Bellied Toads
Fire Bellied Toads
50+ Cresties Including some stunning Flames, Tigers, Reds and Dals (Starting at £40)

Lots of used equipment(Lighting, Stats, water bowls etc)

Solid wire mesh vivs (Ideal for Chams and Cresties) 

Books and Mags

Some really nice Insect display frames


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`m taking some baby leos a few normals, macks & TUG snows, maybe a few adults.

( hopefully i`ll be able to buy one of suey`s cresties if you dont all beat me to them! )


----------



## wohic

looks like there ill be a great selection of cresties, I may have to buy some new blood if I manage to sell any of my babys :flrt:


----------



## nuttybabez

Have had confirmation now so will def be there!


----------



## Varanaman

*PRAS - Chelonia*

Woops, forgot to add my shelled ones for sale on Sunday ... all 09 hatchlings:


Common Musk Turtles
Razor-Back Musk Turtles
Three-Striped Mud Turtles
 
_Richard & Kim_ on BHS tables


----------



## Gazza

I'll be there with:

CB09 Western Hognoses (Normals and Green Phase, all of them will be 50% poss het albinos), a few adult hondurans and CB09's (Snows, Anerys, Albinos etc), a pair of Patternless African House Snakes and a Proven Male Blairs Kingsnake.

I think thats all I'm Taking???

Regards

Gary Morris


----------



## Lotus Nut

Anyone selling crix/locusts? and frozen mice/rats?


----------



## NickTheGreek

Is anyone taking tortoises?

I am also after a chameleon, is anyone taking any???


----------



## wohic

NickTheGreek said:


> Is anyone taking tortoises?
> 
> I am also after a chameleon, is anyone taking any???


We will have baby yemen chameleons on our table tomorrow


----------



## NickTheGreek

How much you looking for them?


----------



## wohic

NickTheGreek said:


> How much you looking for them?


£35 each pictures here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/liza...emen-chameleons-gargoyles-available-pras.html


----------



## byglady

We will be there
not long to go now


----------



## arm2010

Lotus Nut said:


> Anyone selling crix/locusts? and frozen mice/rats?


 I think TSM are going with their frozen rats and mice and i'm sure there will be crix and locusts as well. :2thumb:


----------



## LoveGeckos.com

We shall be there, selling Leos as usual. Have some good prices as well :2thumb:

Just remember that the clocks go back, we wouldn't want you all getting there too early.

Also, thanks to everyone that has pre-ordered a gecko.


----------



## serpentsupplies

just ready to go. show then the big off. mcdonalds first - obviously!!!

see you all there!


----------

